# Do you like these? Would you prefer square blanks or turned and centered?



## guyrlock (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 4, 2019)

Actually I just bought some rounded blanks. The round ones give you an excellent idea of what grain is going to show.  Looking at them makes me realize that I better have a straight hole as not much room for error though.  Luckily I drill mine on the drill press with a jig. I can get a straight hole. I prefer square blanks though as there's that one chance of something being off.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 5, 2019)

I like them and prefer rounded...saves me time. I also prefer burl/wood on all the way through do that a double barrel pen presents mixed materials on both barrels. FWIW.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 5, 2019)

I prefer them round, depending on the price difference.  They look fantastic and am interested in buying some!


----------



## Gundoc (Nov 5, 2019)

I like them square


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 6, 2019)

I feel you have more room for error when they are square.  If I am doing a thicker style pen, I just feel safer than having 1/4 wall.


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 6, 2019)

Never really thought about it! I suppose the round ones give you a closer iepdea of what you will end up with but I usually start off square and the. work out which is the best angle of drilling to get the feature I want. Square gives you that choice provided you can drill straight and accurate enough.
Or am I missing something? do they come pre drilled, say 7mm to be opened out if necessary with a wider drill or.  reamer?


----------



## guyrlock (Nov 8, 2019)

howsitwork said:


> Never really thought about it! I suppose the round ones give you a closer iepdea of what you will end up with but I usually start off square and the. work out which is the best angle of drilling to get the feature I want. Square gives you that choice provided you can drill straight and accurate enough.
> Or am I missing something? do they come pre drilled, say 7mm to be opened out if necessary with a wider drill or.  reamer?


Could be pre-drilled to 7 mm, would make them lighter for shipping. Gathering your ideas before starting to sell them. We are based in Lao PDR so postage costs are something I have to work out carefully. Thank you for your thoughts, Guy


----------



## guyrlock (Nov 8, 2019)

Swagopenturner said:


> I prefer them round, depending on the price difference.  They look fantastic and am interested in buying some!


Glad you like them, I'm impressed and I cast them!  Hopefully I will be offering them for sale once I have worked out the logistics, thank you for your thoughts,  Guy


----------

